# Can you keep corydoras cherry shrimp tetras and Swordtails togather



## Nathan530 (Jul 25, 2019)

Got a new fish tank so went online and found corydoras cherry shrimp tetras and Swordtails wanted to now if they can live togather


----------



## NaomiM (Sep 22, 2012)

Swordtails will eat cherry shrimp.

What size is the tank? Maybe we can help with stocking suggestions 

Also, are you planning on doing a fishless cycle using an ammonia source before adding fish to the tank?


----------



## Nathan530 (Jul 25, 2019)

It is a 60 litre and it is cycling now


----------



## NaomiM (Sep 22, 2012)

Fantastic 

Do you know whether your water is hard/soft/medium, and the pH?

60L is a little small for swordtails. The corys should be fine with the shrimp. What type of tetras did you have in mind?


----------



## Nathan530 (Jul 25, 2019)

I was thinking neon tetras or x ray tetras the pH is 7 ish


----------



## NaomiM (Sep 22, 2012)

Should be fine 

With cherry shrimp, you're limited to quite tiny fish that can't fit them in their mouths. Guppies might be OK if you like livebearers, but even guppies will eat baby shrimp (pretty much everything eats baby shrimp) and might have a go at the adults. You'll need lots of hiding places such as moss and cholla wood.

You could go for amano shrimp instead, which are bigger and less likely to get eaten. This would give you a few more options. I'd still say the tank's on the small side for swordtails, but platys would be OK, or maybe some honey gouramis.


----------



## Nathan530 (Jul 25, 2019)

When I was at the shop looking the cherry shrimp were with neons but if I got rid of Swordtails could I keep corydoras Neon tetras and cherry shrimp


----------



## NaomiM (Sep 22, 2012)

Nathan530 said:


> When I was at the shop looking the cherry shrimp were with neons but if I got rid of Swordtails could I keep corydoras Neon tetras and cherry shrimp


Yes that should be fine  You could add another small shoaling fish too if you want, or just have bigger shoals of the neons/corys.


----------



## Nathan530 (Jul 25, 2019)

How many of each would you say and what sort of other schooling fish


----------



## NaomiM (Sep 22, 2012)

Nathan530 said:


> How many of each would you say and what sort of other schooling fish


Corys 4+, neons and other small schooling fish 6+.

There's lots of options but here's a few to think about:
Espei rasbora (may be labelled as lambchop rasbora, copper rasbora or copper harlequin)
Glowlight tetra
Cherry barb
Endler (not technically a schooling fish, so you could have less than 6 if you like, though they do like a bit of company - best to get males only if you don't want to be overrun with fry)
Galaxy rasbora (also known as celestial pearl danio)
Chilli rasbora


----------



## Nathan530 (Jul 25, 2019)

Thanks is there anything else I need to know


----------



## NaomiM (Sep 22, 2012)

Check out the fishless cycling thread for info that may help with the cycle: https://www.petforums.co.uk/threads/how-to-do-a-fishless-cycle.512107/

Aqadvisor.com is a useful site for guidance with stocking.

Seriouslyfish.com is great for info on the requirements of individual species.


----------



## Nathan530 (Jul 25, 2019)

Thanks for your help


----------



## Nathan530 (Jul 25, 2019)

Can I keep guppies


----------



## NaomiM (Sep 22, 2012)

Not 100% sure that guppies wouldn't have a go at the shrimp. They'd be fine with the tank itself and the other tankmates, though. If you want to risk it, be sure to get adult shrimp, not juveniles, and introduce them to the tank before the guppies, giving them time to settle in before adding the guppies.


----------



## Nathan530 (Jul 25, 2019)

Okay I will think about it is there any others i could keep


----------



## NaomiM (Sep 22, 2012)

Best thing would be to look round the shops, make a note of the fish you like, then research them. Check seriouslyfish and aqadvisor and ask here. Cycling takes a few weeks so plenty of time to decide


----------



## Nathan530 (Jul 25, 2019)

Okay I will have a look what do you think would work just to help me


----------



## NaomiM (Sep 22, 2012)

The fish I mentioned in my post above would all be suitable and are fairly widely available. You could also ask staff at your aquatic shop to recommend species - just don't buy based on that recommendation alone; come home and research them first!


----------



## Nathan530 (Jul 25, 2019)

Thanks


----------



## Nathan530 (Jul 25, 2019)

Can I keep Clown loachs as well as cherry shrimp tetras and corydoras


----------



## Nathan530 (Jul 25, 2019)

Can I keep Clown loachs with corydiras cherry shrimp and tetras


----------



## NaomiM (Sep 22, 2012)

Not in a 60L - they need a 3ft tank minimum.


----------



## Nathan530 (Jul 25, 2019)

I was wondering because I have a heater and a filter using electricity what should I do if there is a power cut


----------



## NaomiM (Sep 22, 2012)

A blanket over the tank will help keep the heat in. The filter will be OK for an hour or two, but if you live in an area that's prone to longer power cuts, it might be worth investing in a battery-powered pump to keep the water moving over the filter media. We rarely get long power outages where I live, but I always dose Seachem Prime for a day or two after a power cut as a precautionary measure just in case of any minor ammonia spikes.


----------



## Nathan530 (Jul 25, 2019)

What is seachem prime


----------



## NaomiM (Sep 22, 2012)

It's a highly-concentrated dechlorinator that also detoxifies ammonia and nitrite. Great product


----------



## Nathan530 (Jul 25, 2019)

Where could I get it from and for how much money


----------



## NaomiM (Sep 22, 2012)

https://www.amazon.co.uk/s?k=seachem+prime&ref=nb_sb_noss I get the 500ml size which is just over £15 and lasts me over a year. It's super concentrated so a little goes a long way, making it more economical than other water conditioners in the long run.


----------



## Nathan530 (Jul 25, 2019)

What about the heater


----------



## NaomiM (Sep 22, 2012)

Like I said, a blanket over the tank in the event of a power cut will keep the heat in.


----------



## Nathan530 (Jul 25, 2019)

Okay but what if I am not in when it happens


----------



## NaomiM (Sep 22, 2012)

Generally they'll be OK unless the power outage is sustained for several hours in a very cold room.


----------



## Nathan530 (Jul 25, 2019)

I was just looking into cherry shrimpand found something called ellobiopsidae or green fungus where do they get it from And if they did get it how would I cure it


----------



## 3dogs2cats (Aug 15, 2012)

Nathan530 said:


> Okay but what if I am not in when it happens


Unfortunately you cannot cover every possibility of what ifs. If the power goes off and you are not in there is nothing that can be done until you get home. Unless the house where the fish are kept is very cold and the power is off for a while before you are able to get home then most fish will be fine for a few hours without a filter or heater.


----------



## Nathan530 (Jul 25, 2019)

I was just looking into cherry shrimpand found something called ellobiopsidae or green fungus where do they get it from And if they did get it how would I cure it


----------



## Picklelily (Jan 2, 2013)

I have mollys, tetras and corys together no problem.


----------



## kittih (Jan 19, 2014)

Nathan530 said:


> I was just looking into cherry shrimpand found something called ellobiopsidae or green fungus where do they get it from And if they did get it how would I cure it


All.livestock can get a range of diseases. The best way of avoiding this is to buy healthy stock fromba reputable supplier and ensure your water quality is always good - using water testing kits to ensure no ammonia and nitrite and low nitrate.

Most aquatic health issues can be prevented or minimalised by good water quality.

I havent heard of this issue in cherry shrimp and dont think its a wide spread problem (there are diseases in the other species you are mentioning that are probably more common to be honest) so I wouldnt worry about this particular issue.

Its always good practice to.quarantine new livestock before adding to the main tank to check for disease.


----------



## Nathan530 (Jul 25, 2019)

Thanks


----------

